# Copy and Paste... don't work



## MA-Caver

Before was able to copy an article off the net and paste it in a reply or new thread typing box by right clicking paste directly in the reply box. ... now that is gone. What changed?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Nothing on our end. Works for me.  Try clearing your browser cache, logging out, then back in, or restarting the browser.  Worse case, a reboot most likely would solve it.


----------



## MA-Caver

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Nothing on our end. Works for me.  Try clearing your browser cache, logging out, then back in, or restarting the browser.  Worse case, a reboot most likely would solve it.



nope still doesn't work... dunno what how or anything to make it work again... very frustrating... someone is going to have to hold my hand and walk me step by step on how to correct this problem... I'd really like to be able to copy a quote from someone's post and paste it in my reply (breaking it up or from another thread) or copy something from my computer (text) and pasting it or whatever... a news article whatever! 

ARRGGH... 

help.


----------



## Lisa

Instead of right clicking and hitting paste place the cursor in the reply box where you want the article to begin and hold down the shift key and hit "insert" or "Ins" key.  That may work.


----------



## Andrew Green

copy and pasting into a text box would be a issue on your end, not on martialtalk's.

I've had this happen too, usually the refresh button took care of it for me though, does copy and paste work on other sites?


----------



## Carol

shut your computer completely down.  Unplug it.  Wait for a full 30 seconds.  Plug the computer back in.  Restart it.


----------



## MA-Caver

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> copy and pasting into a text box would be a issue on your end, not on martialtalk's.
> 
> I've had this happen too, usually the refresh button took care of it for me though, does copy and paste work on other sites?


Aye, it works elsewhere but not here. Also (gently spoken :wink1: ) never said it was a MT problem...  

I'll try those suggestion and see what happens.


----------



## Flatlander

Highlight what you want to copy to the clipboard.  Ctrl + C for copy, Ctrl + V for paste.


----------



## shesulsa

I've had this problem before - still do.  Followed all the above advice as well, still have it.  I can copy, but not paste in the text box, say, for this post.  Where I'm typing right now, I can't right-click paste nor use the "paste" button on my keyboard - neither will work.  So I added a paste button on the Firefox browser toolbar and use it instead.

If you ever figure it out, lemme know.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> nope still doesn't work... dunno what how or anything to make it work again... very frustrating...


I have the same problem. Sometimes the right click paste works sometimes it doesn't.

What I have to do is to click in the text message box to get the cursor where I want it then go to my browser title menu "Edit" and select paste from than menu.

I am using Firefox as my browser.


----------



## Ceicei

I also use Firefox.  When I copy, I will right click.  When I want to paste, I will use the edit droplist from the top of the browser, not the right click within the text box.  That's how I do this with MartialTalk and Firefox.

- Ceicei


----------



## Cruentus

For some reason, I can't cut/paste from word to my Internet Explorer. This just happened today. I get an error report and it logs me off. Anybody know what the hell?

I can't ****ing stand this BS. Right now I want to find some POS elitist techie **** with an attitude and poke his eyeballs out.

I am going to try it on netscape. I have about had it with computer waste of time crap.


----------



## Cruentus

Well. it worked on Netscape. I am still pissed, but at least I am not kill someone pissed.


----------



## Carol

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I can't ****ing stand this BS. Right now I want to find some POS elitist techie **** with an attitude and poke his eyeballs out.


 

*whew*  Glad you said *his eyeballs *Paul.  Dang, I was getting really worried there for a second :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> *whew*  Glad you said *his eyeballs *Paul.  Dang, I was getting really worried there for a second :rofl:



LOL. Man nothing is more fusterating to me then computer problems. And it's not like I am a total computer illiterate either. I get so mad... boy you have no idea.


----------



## Carol

Tulisan said:
			
		

> LOL. Man nothing is more fusterating to me then computer problems. And it's not like I am a total computer illiterate either. I get so mad... boy you have no idea.


 
LOL!  I've been in tech support for 12 years.  I totally understand 

Now who said I wasn't a fighter...?  :rofl:


----------



## James Patrick

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Well. it worked on Netscape. I am still pissed, but at least I am not kill someone pissed.


 
lol...Paul your hilarious.

I think you've been hit in the head too many times.

I just copied and pasted, on YOUR computer, on Internet Explorer, WITH no problems. I hereby ban you from your computer. I am encoding passwords after this post so you can no longer get in! :lfao:


----------



## Cruentus

James Patrick said:
			
		

> lol...Paul your hilarious.
> 
> I think you've been hit in the head too many times.
> 
> I just copied and pasted, on YOUR computer, on Internet Explorer, WITH no problems. I hereby ban you from your computer. I am encoding passwords after this post so you can no longer get in! :lfao:


 
Never mind killing a techie...I am starting with my staff first! 

See this is what I hate....no it works again....no rhyme or reason for it; it just stopped working for no reason, then started again. ah well...


----------



## Carol

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Never mind killing a techie...I am starting with my staff first!


 
*** Whew!! ***   That's a relief.  

Hey, I'm not gonna be killed today!!

Hey....waitaminnit???  PAUL???  Is this some kind of marketing ploy???  You're jes' trying to get me to buy TULISAN.  I'm getting wise to you, boy!

:roflmao:


----------



## Adept

For those of you using Firefox, there are two potential problems.

1 - Firefox will randomly stop copying, and restarting the program will help. This occurs with all operating systems and Mozilla products.

2 - The other problem is not a bug, but is caused by malware on your machine. This only occurs on Windows PCs and results in a complete inability to copy and past in Firefox.

To solve the first problem, go to http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/upgrade-2.html and upgrade to Firefox 1.5.0.4

The second problem is a bit trickier.

1 - IMPORTANT! Close all Firefox, Opera and Internet Explorer windows.
2 - Click on start
3 - Click on 'run'
4 - Type regedit.exe and hit OK.
5 - Browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\Current Version\Windows
6 - On the right hand side you should see a string called AppInit_DLLs with a value of pushow*.dll (*will be a random number)
7 - Right click and delete this string, then exit regedit.
8 - Open windows explorer
9 - Browse to C:\windows\system32\
10 - In that folder there will be a file called pushow*.dll where the * is the same number you saw above. Delete all pushow*.dll files.

And you're done!


----------



## Carol

Adept said:
			
		

> For those of you using Firefox, there are two potential problems.
> 
> 1 - Firefox will randomly stop copying, and restarting the program will help. This occurs with all operating systems and Mozilla products.
> 
> 2 - The other problem is not a bug, but is caused by malware on your machine. This only occurs on Windows PCs and results in a complete inability to copy and past in Firefox.
> 
> To solve the first problem, go to http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/upgrade-2.html and upgrade to Firefox 1.5.0.4
> 
> The second problem is a bit trickier.
> 
> 1 - IMPORTANT! Close all Firefox, Opera and Internet Explorer windows.
> 2 - Click on start
> 3 - Click on 'run'
> 4 - Type regedit.exe and hit OK.
> 5 - Browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\Current Version\Windows
> 6 - On the right hand side you should see a string called AppInit_DLLs with a value of pushow*.dll (*will be a random number)
> 7 - Right click and delete this string, then exit regedit.
> 8 - Open windows explorer
> 9 - Browse to C:\windows\system32\
> 10 - In that folder there will be a file called pushow*.dll where the * is the same number you saw above. Delete all pushow*.dll files.
> 
> And you're done!


 
Great tip!!!

For the trickier path...I would strongly recommend this step to backup the registry:  

4(a)  - Right-click on HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, click Export.  Name your exported file "Backup of HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE"


----------



## Cruentus

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> *** Whew!! *** That's a relief.
> 
> Hey, I'm not gonna be killed today!!
> 
> Hey....waitaminnit??? PAUL??? Is this some kind of marketing ploy??? You're jes' trying to get me to buy TULISAN. I'm getting wise to you, boy!
> 
> :roflmao:


 
I wish. :lol: No, I really couldn't copy and paste except out of Netscape for the day. I tried turning the machine off, clearing caches, all that stuff. Then I posted all pissed earlier. I was really fustrated because I had just written a camp review in word, and there was NO WAY that I spent all that time writing and that it would be useless. Then out of no where, the next day the darned thing started working again! That is what I hate about these things (and it seems to be a prevelant thing lately with my machine). It seems that for no apparent rhyme or reason, something just stops working. At least this one started working again! 

Paul


----------



## Kreth

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Great tip!!!
> 
> For the trickier path...I would strongly recommend this step to backup the registry:
> 
> 4(a) - Right-click on HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, click Export. Name your exported file "Backup of HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE"


I find it much more interesting to name any registry backups RUNME and leave them on the desktop. :uhyeah:


----------

